# Tooltips



## Bob2 (9. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen

Ich möchte einen Tooltip mit der Klasse JToolTip erstellen.

Für die Gestaltung des Textes kann man hier ja HTML-Tags verwenden. Fett schreiben und Zeilenumbrüche funktionieren auch soweit, nun möchte ich ein Bild einfügen.

Also in etwa so:

JButton b = new JButton();
b.setToolTipText("<html> <body> <img src=\"Bilder\\bild1.jpg\" alt=\"Bild1\"> </body> </html>");

Zeigt bei  mir aber nur ein broken image und den Alt-Text. Habs schon mit absoluter Pfadangabe und mit relativer, von dem Verzeichnis aus in dem die Java-Datei steht, probiert.

Geht das überhaupt?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus und schöne Grüße


----------



## takidoso (10. Juli 2008)

Leider weiß ich es auch nicht, aber das Thema ist interessant, so dass ich es gerne aboniere. Leider habe ich keine Möglichkeit gefunden wie man ein Thema abonieren kann ohne etwas dazu zu schreiben (sorry)


----------



## Tomek_FFM (10. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
im img-Tag muss noch ein "file:" vor die Pfadangabe für die Datei. Außerdem ist die genaue Pfadangabe wichtig.


```
package tooltipTest;

import javax.swing.JButton;
import javax.swing.JFrame;

public class ToolTipTest {
	public ToolTipTest() {
		JButton b = new JButton("Hover over me!");
		String imgFile = System.getProperty("user.dir") + "\\resources\\tutorials.gif";
		String html = "<html><body><img src=\"file:" + imgFile + "\" alt=\"Bild1\"></body></html>";
		b.setToolTipText(html);
		
		JFrame f = new JFrame();
		f.setSize(200, 100);
		f.getContentPane().add(b);
		f.setVisible(true);
		
	}

	/**
	 * @param args
	 */
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		new ToolTipTest();
	}
}
```

Ordnerstruktur:
Projekt
  |-src
  |-bin
  |-resources


----------



## takidoso (10. Juli 2008)

Danke für das schöne pregnante Beispiel Tomek_FFM.
Leider bin ich in HTML wirklich nciht firm. Ich nehme an, es gibt auch eine Möglichkeit das Bild über URL zu holen? wie sieht das dann aus vielleicht sowas:

```
String html = "<html><body><img src=\"url:" + imgFile + "\" alt=\"Bild1\"></body></html>";
```
?


----------



## takidoso (10. Juli 2008)

Huch ich glaube nu habe ich es doch besser verstanden, und auch warum es im ersten Versuch von Bob2 nicht funktioniert hatte.
das HTML geht im Fall von *\"Bilder\\bild1.jpg\ *(Bob2)  von einem URL aus, und nicht von einem lokalen file. Da es unter diesem URL im Netz nichts zu finden ist "streikt" es.
Richtig verstanden?


----------



## Bob2 (10. Juli 2008)

Ahja, so klappt's!

Vielen Dank Tomek!

Wär aber fast nochmal über einen Fehler gestolpert, hatte zu Testzwecken eine bmp-Datei genutzt, die kann er nicht anzeigen, aber für den richtigen Fall hab ich dann eine jpg-Datei, das geht. Zum Glück nochmal selbst gemerkt.

@takidoso: Ja, scheint dann nach der URL im Netz zu suchen, wenn ich eine Bilddatei im Netz angebe mit http: davor findet er sie.


----------



## Tomek_FFM (10. Juli 2008)

Hallo ihr beiden,

laut HTML 4.01 Spezifikation (http://www.w3.org/TR/REC-html40/struct/objects.html#h-13.2) erwartet das "img"-Tag einen "src"-Eintrag nach dem URI Schema (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/URI_scheme).

Dabei steht am Anfang der URI (vor dem ersten Doppelpunkt) das Schema, welches benutzt wird. Das kann z.B. http, file, ftp, mailto etc. sein, je nach Bedarf.

Gruß
Tomek


----------



## takidoso (11. Juli 2008)

Tomek_FFM hat gesagt.:


> Hallo ihr beiden,
> 
> laut HTML 4.01 Spezifikation (http://www.w3.org/TR/REC-html40/struct/objects.html#h-13.2) erwartet das "img"-Tag einen "src"-Eintrag nach dem URI Schema (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/URI_scheme).
> 
> ...



Ahso... demnach sind die Beispiele, im Internet, die nach dem src kein solches _Schema_ gefolgt von ":" haben noch von einem älteren Standard, gelle?


----------

